# oscar help



## lizzardboi (Jul 9, 2008)

Heyy all.

I just brought home my first oscar earlier on today, did the usual let him float in his bag for a while then add abit of my tanks water into his bag n let him float for a while again then let him into the tank.
He is only little so not massive or anything(around 4-5inch) and hes in a 3 ft tank for now.
But he has decided to spend all day sitting in the bottom corner under the filter.
Just wondering if this is normal as he is still settelin in or if its something to worry about ?

thankz all . 
Jayy


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I used to keep oscars up until 2 weeks ago.

This can be normal, many sulk when you first bring them home. 

However if he does it for more than 2 days i would be concerned. 

Is it in the tank by itself? What temp is the tank on??


----------



## Horsy (Jul 9, 2008)

Oscars are bit sooks, generally. He'll settle in in a few days or so. Don't fret.


----------



## lizzardboi (Jul 9, 2008)

ohhk,
yea i have heard they can be sooks but just making sure
He is in with two electric yellows but they are being taken out tommorow probbably,
The temp is about 27-28.

Aussie1, why the stop in keeping ?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Temp is good for him/her to settle down in.

He/She will more than likely be fine. They can be big sooks!

I decided to sell all fish as my house was becoming a zoo.

I kept oscars for about 5 years. They are a good fish, can be trained to eat out your hand. 

How many are you planning to put into the tank? 

Despite what many people say i have found oscars can happily live in a communal tank AS LONG AS the other fish they are in there with are the same size or close to same size.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 9, 2008)

Oscars can sook for up to 2 weeks well mine dose any way they are wicked fish to keep Heep's of personality just remember that 1 full grown Oscar need a minimum of 80 gallons of water i have a 85 gallon tank (321 litters) and for ever other Oscar u need to add another 80 odd gallons don't listen to thous dam pet stores they will tell u anything to sell them any way u will not be disappointed in him as they are so much fun to have 

Lewy


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

It is normal. Oscars sulk. If he is a black & red, you will notice that his black has faded to grey. Ours do it everytime we clean their tanks. Don't worry, he'll be ok. Have you got any pics of him?


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 9, 2008)

I am sure he will be fine. As others have said they tend to sulk, because they like to have things their way, so he/she will be peeved about going to a new home.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 9, 2008)

hey, this is going off topic but has anyone kepted barra? how are they to keep?


----------



## lizzardboi (Jul 9, 2008)

ohh thanks for the replies, 
yea his black is a bit fadded,
nah sorry i havnt got any pictures but i will try and take some later on

whitey, i know some one who used to keep them , they were pretty lazy fish but get pretty big lol.i dont think they were to hard to keep.

JayYY


----------



## Brigsy (Jul 9, 2008)

I had two big barra in a tank and could hand feed em they where great fun but got messy. Oscars are big sooks at time it will settle in quick though


----------



## Lewy (Jul 9, 2008)

After he's settled in offer him some live food - feeder fish or shrimp, and watch his colours. When we give ours live food his black areas go jet black! Really cool to watch him get excited.


----------



## Brigsy (Jul 9, 2008)

There just like puppy dogs,


----------



## lizzardboi (Jul 9, 2008)

ok i turned the lights of and left to room for a while
i cam back in later on to see him/her swimming around abit but i noticed he seems to be swimming abit to his side :S
anyything i can do about this or should do ?? 
thankz, 
JAyy


----------



## chrisso81 (Jul 9, 2008)

How long was your tank set up for before you added the fish? It may be a god idea to take a water sample down to your local aquarium and get them to test it and see what your water parameters are, ie. nitrates, ammonia etc.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

Check your ph. Fluffy [ the black & red ] did that & I found his ph was too high. Also keep an eye on temp. Ours is set on 26C. The albino is Ollie.


----------



## lizzardboi (Jul 10, 2008)

the tank had been set up for just under 2weeks.

Yea, i checked the ph levels and they are at about 7.2.


----------



## lizzardboi (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh and i looove ollie kakariki, 
hopefully the next fish i get will be an albino oscar.


----------



## lizzardboi (Jul 10, 2008)

so is that all its down to ?? 
check PH and Nitrates and Ammonias ?


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 25, 2008)

i prefer a big school of c. frontosa but oscars are great too!


----------



## DennisS (Jul 25, 2008)

I really hope your going to get him a bigger tank as oscars become big eating machines a 4ft x 18'x18' or bigger is good as he will outgrow a 3 ft tank very quickly. Also get a heater cover for your heater as a few oscars i've kept like to bash them against the tank and break them. As for sooking h'ell sit in the corner til he is used to you and his new surroundings and probably wont eat so dont feed him for 2 days. They make great pets as they are the dogs of the aquarium.


----------



## DennisS (Jul 25, 2008)

ps have to agree with snakeman i love my fronnies and cylindricus. I have burundis.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

Ta lizzardboi. Oscars have cool personalities. Have you got any pics of yours and how is he now?


----------



## HoffOff (Jul 27, 2008)

DennisS said:


> ps have to agree with snakeman i love my fronnies and cylindricus. I have burundis.



me too 
and also they arent as aggressive as oscars


----------

